# Need my Tensorflow port Tested



## Amzo (Jul 9, 2019)

For the past few days I've been working on a tensorflow port which I have finished today and was wondering if anyone would be able to test and give feedback on the Makefiles and how to improve them. I'm new to making FreeBSD ports so I might have some mistakes in the naming of patch files or not following the correct guidelines on the Makefiles.

The tensorflow port can be found here: https://github.com/Amzo/FreeBSD-Ports

I still need to run a clean build in poudiere to check to make sure I haven't missed any dependencies which I may have had already installed on my system.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jul 9, 2019)

Add the port to review on the Phabricator with "portmgr" "Contributor Reviewers (ports)" group as reviewer.

[EDIT]

You can use devel/arcanist to automate the process. WIKI.


----------



## Amzo (Jul 9, 2019)

Ah thanks. I didn't even know that existed.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2019)

Amzo said:


> I still need to run a clean build in poudiere to check to make sure I haven't missed any dependencies which I may have had already installed on my system.


Use the poudriere-testport(8) option to ferret out things like pkg-plist and the dependency chain. If there's anything wrong it'll give you hints on what needs to be fixed and why.


----------



## Amzo (Jul 11, 2019)

I need to patch out bazel from fetching files which talking with Yuri on the bug tracker isn't allowed. I did generate a DISTFILE and MASTER_SITES list to fetch them to a specified DIST_DIR which then extracts the packages post patch which fixes the issue, but I don't like this way as it seems messy. Using System packages is too easy as well as it would mean wrapping everything around a cc_library() in bazel build files which would make maintaining is harder which would also make it harder to upgrade in the future.

Also fetching fails in poudriere because of bazel trying to fetch files after port fetch. There is no internet connectivity in the jail for poudriere after fetching has completed. Just waiting on approval for Phabricator as I'm not sure the best path to take or which route would be cleaner. Don't really want to flood the bug tracker with discussion and updates of the port.


----------

